# Muốn eo thon dáng chuẩn, chị em chỉ cần siêng ăn loại quả rụng đầy ở góc vườn này



## uyenlam (10/12/18)

*Bên cạnh việc tập thể dục để cải thiện vóc dáng thì việc bổ sung những loại trái cây sau đây cũng giúp bạn có làn da trắng sáng, eo thon gọn nữa đấy.*

Mỗi khi nhắc đến việc làm đẹp da thì hầu hết phái nữ đều nghĩ đến những loại mỹ phẩm đắt tiền được quảng cáo rầm rộ trên mạng xã hội. Thế nhưng họ đâu biết rằng, những loại trái cây hết sức bình dân mà bấy lâu nay chẳng ai nhớ tới lại chính là thứ có thể giúp làn da trắng mịn từ sâu bên trong và giữ hiệu quả lâu bền hơn bất cứ sản phẩm làm đẹp nào. Nếu không tin thì hãy tham khảo qua những loại trái sau đây, chúng sẽ khiến bạn bất ngờ đấy!

*Đu đủ*
Trong đu đủ chín chứa khoảng 90% nước, 13% đường, không có tinh bột, có nhiều carotenoit acid hữu cơ, vitamin: A, B, C, 0,9% chất béo, xenluloz (0,5%), canxi, photpho, magiê, sắt, thiamin, riboflavin.

_

_
_Ăn đủ chín mỗi ngày bạn sẽ có dàn da căng mịn, trắng hồng thấy rõ._
​Ngoài ra, đu đủ còn chứa một loại enzyme đặc biệt có khả năng kích thích sự tái tạo da, làm da mịn màng và tươi trẻ. Một quả đu đủ chứa hầu hết các vitamin có lợi cho da như vitamin A, E và C. Nếu duy trì ăn đủ chín mỗi ngày bạn sẽ có làn da căng mịn, trắng hồng thấy rõ. Đu đủ vừa dễ ăn, dễ chế biến thành các thức uống ngon lành lại vừa có tác dụng làm đẹp da, giải nhiệt, giải độc. Còn loại trái cây nào vừa rẻ vừa bổ như đu đủ nữa?

*Dâu tây*
Ít ai biết rằng, khả năng chống oxy hóa của dâu tây có thể phát huy tác dụng chỉ trong vài tuần lễ sau khi ăn. Lượng vitamin giàu có trong dâu tây chính là người bạn tuyệt vời của làn da. Nó không chỉ làm tăng cường quá trình tổng hợp collagen, mà còn cải thiện độ đàn hồi, chống lão hóa, giúp da luôn căng mịn, tươi trẻ.

_

_
_Lượng vitamin giàu có trong dâu tây chính là người bạn tuyệt vời của làn da._​
Ngoài ra, acid ellagic trong dâu tây còn giúp ngăn ngừa sự phá hủy collagen và chống viêm rất hiệu quả. Nó giúp bảo vệ da khỏi các các nếp nhăn và tác động xấu của tia tử ngoại.

*Cà chua*
Cà chua chứa hàm lượng vitamin C cao cần thiết cho quá trình tổng hợp collagen của cơ thể. Từ đó, một khi collagen được tăng cường thì cấu trúc da sẽ săn chắc hơn, độ đàn hồi cũng được cải thiện đáng kể nên hạn chế nếp nhăn cũng như lão hóa tốt hơn.

_

_
_Cà chua là loại thực phẩm có khả năng chống nắng hiệu quả_​
Trong cà chua có chất Lycopene giúp cải thiện làn da sạm đen do ảnh hưởng của nắng lên đến 40%. Cà chua là loại thực phẩm có khả năng chống nắng hiệu quả vì vậy bạn nên ăn cà chua nấu chín tốt hơn ăn cà chua sống.

*Cherry (Anh đào)*
Mặc dù có giá thành khá cao tại thị trường Việt Nam nhưng không thể phủ nhận các thành phần trong quả cherry có tác dụng rất tốt trong làm đẹp:

Lượng Vitamin A dồi dào trong quả anh đào là chất tốt có thể loại bỏ các độc tố trong máu và đồng thời giúp đánh bay vi khuẩn bám trụ dai dẳng dưới da, trả lại cho chị em làn da khỏe, sáng hồng.

_

_
_Các thành phần trong quả cherry có tác dụng rất tốt trong làm đẹp_
​Vitamin C phong phú chứa trong mỗi quả cherry Chile giúp kháng viêm, hỗ trợ tái sinh làn da bị thương tổn, giúp chúng khôi phục nhanh, nhất là với những làn da bị mụn tàn phá.

Thành phần các chất chống oxy hóa tự nhiên cao cũng là nguyên nhân Cherry mang đến nhiều ưu điểm trong làm đẹp, đặc biệt nó có tác dụng tiêu diệt các gốc tự do có hại với collagen, giúp da đàn hồi, săn chắc, đẩy lùi tình trạng lão hóa của làn da, rất tốt cho quá trình trẻ hóa da mặt.

Không những vậy, các thành phần dinh dưỡng có trong cherry giúp chị em bổ sung dưỡng chất trong cơ thể, cải thiện cơ thể khoẻ mạnh cũng là cách làm quan trọng giúp cải thiện sắc đẹp cho chị em phụ nữ chúng mình.

*Bưởi*
Với lượng vitamin A cao cùng với lượng vitamin C đặc tính chống oxy hóa khá cao, bưởi giúp duy trì đủ độ ẩm trong da, bảo vệ da khỏi bị khô, mụn trứng cá và nếp nhăn, bệnh vẩy nến.

Bưởi cũng là loại trái cây giúp giảm cân hiệu quả. Bản thân bưởi không có chất béo, ngược lại có chứa một số enzyme giúp đốt cháy chất béo cao. Các nghiên cứu đã cho thấy chúng góp phần thay đổi nồng độ insulin, do đó ảnh hưởng đến tỉ lệ trao đổi chất cao.

_

_
_Bưởi cũng là loại trái cây giúp giảm cân hiệu quả_
​Bởi vậy, ăn bưởi không chỉ để giảm cân nhanh mà ăn bưởi đặc biệt còn làm giảm cân “đẹp”. Nghĩa là bạn giảm cân nhưng mặt mũi vẫn có sức sống, không bị hóp, vòng một không bị nhỏ. Mà đặc biệt giảm cân bằng bưởi sẽ tập trung vào giảm vòng 2 và những chỗ tích tụ mỡ thừa nhiều.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------



## Phú Khang (14/7/21)

Cảm ơn chia sẻ hữu ích của bạn.


----------

